# Rhino Liner For A Bathroom Floor?



## state159 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a few cracked ceramic tiles in a bathroom floor and was just pondering on some alternatives for flooring material in a bathroom. I wonder if Rhino Liner would work in a bathroom since it seems to work fine in a truck bed? If so, how would you prep the floor; remove all tiles, install on top of existing tiles, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 7, 2013)

seems if you remove all the tiles might as well retile. Novel idea though, might be pretty cool. If I was to rhino it I would leave the tiles. might be tough to clean with that rough surface. One more important question, what does your wife think about it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2013)

speedcop said:


> seems if you remove all the tiles might as well retile. Novel idea though, might be pretty cool. If I was to rhino it I would leave the tiles. might be tough to clean with that rough surface. One more important question, what does your wife think about it?



Think brush and shopvac.


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree that seems like a surface that will become very dirty and uncleanable in a short amount of time.

A rough, flat black, and somewhat porous surface.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 8, 2013)

I would not want to use that stuff unless you want to get on your hands and knees with a scrub brush every time you clean the floors. 
It just seems like it would become a nightmare quick..


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 8, 2013)

If you pull the tiles, I'd go with one of the garage floor paints specifically for concrete...or even concrete stain.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 8, 2013)

Why is that people think bed liner will work anywhere?

Personally I think that would look about as redneck as you can get.


----------



## carver (Aug 8, 2013)

Think about resale


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 8, 2013)

Im all about alternative floor coverings.  But I have to say you should do differently.   BUT, I dont live with you, So Hey, give it a go!


----------



## state159 (Aug 8, 2013)

speedcop said:


> seems if you remove all the tiles might as well retile. Novel idea though, might be pretty cool. If I was to rhino it I would leave the tiles. might be tough to clean with that rough surface. One more important question, what does your wife think about it?




Oh the wife doesn't even know that I'm thinking about it and it's really her bathroom. I need to let her think she came up with the idea, then we can proceed. LOL


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 9, 2013)

Shop around for your closest matching tile in size and color. Then hire a local tile guy to install. Depending on the tile age it may be easy to match, or not. I refer a guy to clients who is a handy man up here in Atl., he matched my neighbors 14 yr old tile really closely. Maybe a local Realtor could give you a lead.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 10, 2013)

Throw rugs are like $10 or $20


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'd put a drain in the floor first.  Maybe put the Rhino liner a foot up the wall.  Maybe some diamond plate on the walls and on the ceiling.  With that set up you might want a hose bib, hose and sprayer attachment for easy clean up.  Wait....That's MY dream bathroom.


----------



## chadf (Aug 10, 2013)

What in the world are y'all doing in the bathroom to need it rhino lined?
That's serious play.....


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2013)

Do the floor and walls and just leave the tub unfinished. Then hang a truck mirror above the 24" tire sink. The ultimate mans bathroom.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 13, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> I'd put a drain in the floor first.  Maybe put the Rhino liner a foot up the wall.  Maybe some diamond plate on the walls and on the ceiling.  With that set up you might want a hose bib, hose and sprayer attachment for easy clean up.  Wait....That's MY dream bathroom.



^^^^^^^^^^This

Didn't think about the Diamond plate touch, Genius!


----------



## TJay (Aug 14, 2013)

You might be a redneck if...    Jeff Foxworthy would love it!


----------



## mikey1297 (Aug 14, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> why is that people think bed liner will work anywhere?
> 
> Personally i think that would look about as redneck as you can get.



++1


----------

